# Optimal temperature for bulldog paphs



## Shawn Lyons (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm a new paph grower looking to grow some complex paph crosses alongside tropical pitcher plants on my grow racks. In my apartment summer temps are around 80f day/72f night, and winter temps are 72f day/ 60-65f night. I am wondering if this is enough temperature variation to bloom complex paph crosses in fall/winter. For cooler temps I can put them in a sheltered spot outside since I live in Southern California. Ambient humidity indoors is low, but I have acclimated my intermediate-growing pitcher plants and they are doing well. Let me know if these are OK conditions for complex crosses, or if there are any changes I should make. Thanks


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 22, 2020)

At least the winter temps are close to what mine get, and they are blooming well. I don't really try to control the temperature in the summer.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 24, 2020)

The temperature range you have will work perfectly fine for growing & blooming complex hybrids. They could take colder winter temperature, but I'm not sure if that's really necessary. For night temp, try to shoot 60F. A bit cooler might be even better.


----------

